# Galaxy S4 et Apple TV ? Ca marche ?



## link93300 (1 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je vais changer mon 3GS par un galaxy S4 et j'aimerais savoirs si je pourrai toujours streamer youtube par exemple sur ma TV ?

J'ai entendu parlé de Airsync mais je ne trouve aucune vidéo sur le net où l'on voit l'application streamer de la video sur un Apple TV ou serveur Airmedia.

Merci


----------



## Lauange (2 Décembre 2013)

Salut, Youtube est déjà sur l'atv. Par contre airsync ne permet pas de streamer mais de synchroniser un android avec itunes.


----------

